# Im gonna be a granddaddy!



## Morpheus uk (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol my whip scorpion just laid eggs


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

congratz


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, Good Luck!

How is it keeping a Whip Scorpion? I've always wanted one, but never could find one.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2008)

Its is pretty incredible to put it lightly, and get one if you can :lol: 

And come on people a little more hype!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Its is pretty incredible to put it lightly, and get one if you can :lol: And come on people a little more hype!


I'll have to check for one next time I go to a reptile show. They might be selling one.  

:lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I'll have to check for one next time I go to a reptile show. They might be selling one.  :lol:


 :lol: as long as they are legal there XD


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> :lol: as long as they are legal there XD


I think they're fine in the US. I've seen people with them as pets before..... but then again, I saw rhino vipers for sale.... so not everything at reptiles shows are legal.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I think they're fine in the US. I've seen people with them as pets before..... but then again, I saw rhino vipers for sale.... so not everything at reptiles shows are legal.


no i dont think selling a poisonnous viper is legal... (especialy when you say its a cornsnake LOL)


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> no i dont think selling a poisonnous viper is legal... (especialy when you say its a cornsnake LOL)


thats disgusting lol but congrats :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> no i dont think selling a poisonnous viper is legal... (especialy when you say its a cornsnake LOL)


It is very illegal. In the area I live, any poisonous snake is illegal. You'll be in jail for a Rhino Viper, same for rattlers.

But then again, you could get away with calling it a cornsnake.


----------



## thebugwife (Jul 16, 2008)

What kind of whip scorp is she? Malaysian? Can't quite tell in the picture.

and YES they are legal here in the States  We get them imported in quite often, and the ones Native to Florida are [SIZE=36pt]Huge[/SIZE] The size of your hand!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 16, 2008)

Im not sure what species she is, i was gonna ask for an ID on arachnoboards but cocked up my registration &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

YAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

thebugwife said:


> What kind of whip scorp is she? Malaysian? Can't quite tell in the picture. and YES they are legal here in the States  We get them imported in quite often, and the ones Native to Florida are [SIZE=36pt]Huge[/SIZE] The size of your hand!


How do you make your print so large [SIZE=36pt]LIKE THIS?[/SIZE]


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> How do you make your print so large [SIZE=36pt]Like this?[/SIZE]lol



ohh nvm


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> ohh nvm


he found a new hobby :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyway...

They hatched :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2008)

congratz m8


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Ty, heres the best i could get through the side of her tub, shes in a really useful box which has proven to be really useful, she hasnt come out of her burrow yet, i cant wait


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, congrats!They look like the babies of my giant asian forest scorpions I used to have...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Wow, congrats!They look like the babies of my giant asian forest scorpions I used to have...


heterometres spinifer right?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> heterometres spinifer right?


Yea, they are cheap here.Sometimes RM 15=$5 but normally RM30=10


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 11, 2008)

Still no moults but heres an old pic of her


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL those monster jawas and the lil silly eyes above XD


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 12, 2008)

Such a cute little bugger


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 13, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Wow, congrats!They look like the babies of my giant asian forest scorpions I used to have...


What do the baby scorpions eat? Does the mother still catch prey as fast as normal with all the babies on her back?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2008)

She hasnt eaten since she laid them, when they do hatch i`ll feed the hatchlings on real small crickets or fruit flies


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 14, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> She hasnt eaten since she laid them, when they do hatch i`ll feed the hatchlings on real small crickets or fruit flies


That must be a prety long time. Why wont she eat?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 14, 2008)

She goes out hunting when she wants to feed, but shes locked herself in a burrow, and hasnt come out at all, its on the side of the tank so i can see her all the time


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 12, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]*UPDATE*[/SIZE]

They started to emerge a few days ago

Ive seperated only a fraction of them

The mum seems fine  

Checked on them this morning and shes been burrowing all over the place, so she seems back to her old self

That being said i think i should get the babies out fast

Their set up is very cheap and simple to create, simply a circket tub filled with a bit of cocofibre with a layer of dead leaves on the top to provide hiding places  

The photos looked a tad better before crappy photobucket

Heres the set up for the masses






These are the babies in their new tubs, i havent even tackled the main group of babies yet :yikes:






Heres one i dun up a bit better for my dad, just a better tub and a dollop of nice n vibrant moss


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyway &lt;_&lt; 

Well i finally de-babytised the mums tanks and ended up with a grand total of *45* babies!!!!

I seperated all but 13, 4 in an experimental communal setup and 9 left overs

I ran out of decent cricket tubs but i found these nail seperater things i think my dad gave to me, with a few holes finely drilled in they are perfect set ups for them, all filled with the same cocofibre with a layer of dead leaves.

Heres all the tubs






The big tub is the "really useful box" housing the mum, the little tray on top of it has the odd babies for the moments. Next to it are the 2 narrow nails holders housing 6 juveniles each, the big one houses 12, with 8 in their own compartments and 4 in an experimental communal set up, i may add more.

Some more good news would be that i got the female out, shes as docile as she always has been and took a cricket immidiatly, so hopefully shes not too weak from staying in her burrow, i also took some photos with my new cam, still need to get used to it a little bit, seems very unforgiving to even the slightest wobble

Couldnt decide which ones to upload so i done them all


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 21, 2008)

love the pic with mommy on your hand, is she gonna help you with the dishes on the backgrounds?

what do you feed them as 1 cm little babies?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 21, 2008)

Fruit flies


----------

